# pork butt and brown sugar?



## mikefromiowa (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm sure rubbin some brown sugar on a pork butt help with the bark like it does for rib, or will it give it to much of a sweet flavor?
Mike


----------



## carpetride (Nov 26, 2009)

It's done all the time generally with other spices as well. If you want extra bark use Mustard. Scoring the but will give you more surface area for bark as well.

I should have said it is used all the time as component of rubs.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 26, 2009)

It should.    But I have never used it straight up like that but I have used it in my rub mixture alot of the times. I guess it will add a sweetness to the meat.


----------



## rivet (Nov 26, 2009)

it will add some bark and definitely a touch of sweet. When you put brown sugar on hot meat, you'll see it turn to liquid and a lot runs off it.


----------



## blacklab (Nov 26, 2009)

I use it all the time in my rubs for ribs and pork butt's. Creates bark and adds a little sweetness with spicyness


----------



## omahasmoker (Nov 26, 2009)

and be sure to use the darkest brown sugar you can get. brown sugar us make by adding back some of the molasses and heavier elements that are cooked of f to get white sugar. i use this stuff from a bakery supply company that is very dark. it gives a richer flavor or you can use turbindado sugar its sugar that has not been processed all the way. .


----------

